# Give Tiger Credit



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As much as he has caused disappointment among the golfing community, hopefully what I read this morning will turn out to be true and will start a road back for Tiger to be accepted again in polite company.

There is a report on the MSN front page today saying Tiger is considering a $3,000,000 donation for Haitian earthquake relief. It would fund a mobile triage unit and 50 emergency workers effort in Haiti.

Do it Tiger... please! I applaud you if you do...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> As much as he has caused disappointment among the golfing community, hopefully what I read this morning will turn out to be true and will start a road back for Tiger to be accepted again in polite company.
> 
> There is a report on the MSN front page today saying Tiger is considering a $3,000,000 donation for Haitian earthquake relief. It would fund a mobile triage unit and 50 emergency workers effort in Haiti.
> 
> Do it Tiger... please! I applaud you if you do...


Yep... finally some positive news from the Tiger camp. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

That is more than the Chinese are willing to do...good for him:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it's great when people of great wealth can contribute like this and it will be good for him to get some good publicity too. Tiger probabily has more money then the whole conutry of Hatia, it is such a poor country and a big diaster.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's a few days later and some rumors are flying. One of them is that Russell Simmons made the comment about Tiger donating three million bucks and it never came from Tiger's camp at all. I do know Russell Simmons has always said Tiger isn't black enough, so it wouldn't surprise me to hear that he tried to set him up.

In the meantime, I haven't heard another word about the donation being considered.

There's another rumor that Tiger is currently in Mississippi at some counseling center. He was supposedly seen at some local airport, standing in a doorway waiting to be picked up. That don't sound like the way he rolls.Tiger waiting? Not unless it's for the group in front of him.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

THat give me the S###S if someone started that rumour because it is Tiger who will cop the bad press if he doesnt donate, yes it would be great if he does. But for someone who doesnt like him all that much to start a rumour and drop Tiger in it well... if he hasn't notice Tiger can dig his own hole.


----------



## golftoplay (Feb 5, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> Yep... finally some positive news from the Tiger camp. :thumbsup:


Agree. Something positive from him


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

golftoplay said:


> Agree. Something positive from him


Yeah... except that I guess it was pure unsubstantiated rumor. Never heard that anything ever came of it. :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The wife told me that Tiger is coming back...Not that I don't believe it , did anyone hear this today. nothing on the news so far.:dunno:


----------



## nosnowgolf (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it is amazing that Tiger is held to a higher standard than
many US polititions including some presidents. He is just a golfer.
I also think it takes two to Tango, or not.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

well said great first post and welcome to the site!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

nosnowgolf said:


> I think it is amazing that Tiger is held to a higher standard than
> many US polititions including some presidents. He is just a golfer.
> I also think it takes two to Tango, or not.


No one that I know is holding Tiger to a higher standard other than infidelity. Politicians are the law makers so we do hold them to a higher standard. Tiger is not just a golfer, he is a golfer and is a model to poeple of all ages.
Alot of us on the forum want him back on the tour.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be great to see him back on tour but he needs to sort his life out first that the important thing family then work.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It would be great to see him back on tour but he needs to sort his life out first that the important thing family then work.


I don't disagree with you, but I haven't heard or read any bashing other than the first few weeks which I believe the mess died out after a month.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's the normal way it's hit the news big as the next big story and then a few weeks later the next big story hits.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I think he needs to come back to work and refuse to talk to the press about anything but golf. I'm sure he's very embarassed that this all came out the way it did. I understand he's a role model for a lot of people and chose a public lifestyle, but he's a also a human being that deserves his privacy when he asks for it. I hope he comes back soon, I enjoy watching him play golf and really couldn't care less about his bedroom habits. If I were Elin, I'd have him in every tournament making as much money as possible, walking with his gallery every hole. :laugh:


----------

